# Door hand grasp rubber insert melting



## Allofus001 (Sep 5, 2021)

Need the help, guidance, and experience of this group. My wife's 2012 750 has black rubber inserts on the door panels interior designed for you to grab to pull your door closed. The front side is the veneer, but the rubber is disintegrating. Black rubber smears on your hand each time you grab it.
Does anyone know where I can find these replacements? And do you know where I can find a schematic of the door to remove the panel and these inserts?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dock stock (Apr 29, 2014)

I purchased these from Amazon for my 2009 750i works perfectly



Amazon.com


----------



## Allofus001 (Sep 5, 2021)

Dock stock said:


> I purchased these from Amazon for my 2009 750i works perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Thank you! Looks perfect. Are they difficult to install? Did you have to remove the old ones or do they go overtop?


----------



## Dock stock (Apr 29, 2014)

Allofus001 said:


> Thank you! Looks perfect. Are they difficult to install? Did you have to remove the old ones or do they go overtop?


Just snaps on top of the old ones.


----------



## Robin750 (Apr 20, 2013)

Allofus001 said:


> Thank you! Looks perfect. Are they difficult to install? Did you have to remove the old ones or do they go overtop?


Unless you get a new door panel, your only option is to use one of these plastic covers. The door grab is welded to the door panel and cannot be replaced separately.

Here are a couple threads for the same issue:









Door handle melting, how to fix/replace?


Any help is appreciated, my driver's side door handle is melting, at first I thought there was some "tar/goo" on there, but no it's actually melting as I bought some goo-b-gone and it kept scrapping away. I really don't care about replacing it unless I can replace just the interior plastic...




www.bimmerfest.com













door pull handle coming apart


Has anyone else had problems with the door pull rubber getting sticky or breaking apart?




www.bimmerfest.com


----------

